# Lunar hornet moth



## BigTom (30 Jun 2014)

I was cutting up an old willow stump last week for use in the aquarium, and found a bunch of bore-holes and a larval casing. And today I found what made them - a pair of quite spectacular lunar hornet moths (_Sesia bembeciformis_), I think.




 



 



 

Pretty good mimicry, huh.


----------



## allan angus (30 Jun 2014)

yes great mimicry had to look twice lol well captured pics


----------



## Edvet (30 Jun 2014)

BigTom said:


> cutting up an old willow stump last week


 Dead i presume, not green as in the pic


----------



## BigTom (30 Jun 2014)

Edvet said:


> Dead i presume



As a doornail.


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (30 Jun 2014)

BigTom said:


> As a doornail.



I hope the same can now be said for those creatures of Satan? Love the pics, but please...


----------



## Lindy (30 Jun 2014)

Beautiful moths. I found a Burnished Brass on a dock plant last weekend, first time I've seen one and very pretty with its tufts and dark green metalic sheen...


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Jun 2014)

BigTom, Superb photos


----------



## dw1305 (30 Jun 2014)

Hi all,





BigTom said:


> a pair of quite spectacular lunar hornet moths


 Brilliant, definitely a Lunar Hornet Moth. The Hornet Moth (_Sesia apiformis_) is even bigger, with more yellow on it and a much rarer beast all around. 

I've only ever seen one Lunar Hornet, although they are apparently quite widespread <http://ukmoths.org.uk/show.php?bf=371>.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Jun 2014)

Definitely superb photography and what a great find and also a great example of Batesian mimicry...if I'm not mistaken...probably am, it's been a while


----------



## Wallace (30 Jun 2014)

There was one of these in my front garden on Saturday, I saw it in all it's yellow and black stripey glory and ran like **** in the opposite direction. It was still in he same place about 5 hours later so I got a little brave and had a closer look, then I felt even braver so I came in to google it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (30 Jun 2014)

Learn something new everyday on here... Next time won't run like a girl! If it turns out to be an angry hornet I will entirely blame you.
Great pics Tom, thanks.
I must by a proper macro soon, trying to hold the lens the opposite was round is trying at best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTom (30 Jun 2014)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Learn something new everyday on here... Next time won't run like a girl! If it turns out to be an angry hornet I will entirely blame you.
> Great pics Tom, thanks.
> I must by a proper macro soon, trying to hold the lens the opposite was round is trying at best
> 
> ...



Haha yeah I remember the frustrations of the old reversed lens malarkey. These were just taken with the kit lens on my E-M5, the semi macro mode is surprisingly useful.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Jun 2014)

BigTom said:


> Haha yeah I remember the frustrations of the old reversed lens malarkey. These were just taken with the kit lens on my E-M5, the semi macro mode is surprisingly useful.


Hi Big Tom , It the eye behind the lens that makes the photo Stunning  And you have the eye


----------

